# Lumps Found On Corso



## rudebwoy03 (Dec 5, 2016)

Taking her to the vet this week, but they always just give me antibiotics. No pain when I touch them.


----------



## rudebwoy03 (Dec 5, 2016)

Just in case anyone experiences the same thing, the Doc said that it is ring worms and prescribed some ointment.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh wow. I'm very glad it's nothing serious. At first I thought lipoma and then I saw the one of his face, ouch.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm glad it's nothing serious. Do you have a cat?


----------



## rudebwoy03 (Dec 5, 2016)

No Cat, but we do go to the dog park very often. Doc said she has been seeing a lot of dogs with it recently


----------



## Alpha1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Glad to hear some good news, happy it was not that serious


----------

